# Holding Corn



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have seen mention about holding corn. So many more growers have increased their bin capacity/facilities in the last few years. Some say if many held their corn that it could crash next years corn market under certain conditions.

I think it would be worthwhile to hold awhile. How do you feel about holding?

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Well I've always been the opinion if you hold it they need to bid for it.If you sell,contract or DP they don't have to bid up to get it.

The spin that some of these marketing gurus is about as worth as much as I pay for it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We're in the process of adding three more bins now. Two 24' x 12 ring bins and a 24'x9 ring with a stir-ator and heat for primarily beans.

I'll hold my corn into next year primarily for tax purposes.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I also added bins this spring. I will hold some of my corn and all of my beans and see what happens. There have been a lot of bins going up and guys can't keep up


----------

